# Brunnings Coir-Peat as a substrate



## GhamMagsBaird89 (Aug 8, 2012)

HEy Guys
I was just wonmdering has anyone used The Brunnings Brand Coir Peat Blocks as a substrate cause i wanna use it for my B&G as i have been informed that i shouldnt use sand which i wanted to. And as io want a natural looking enclosure. so pretty much i was just wondering if it can be used as a substrate or not and does anyone have any recommendations on how dry it sahould be before being used


----------



## saximus (Aug 8, 2012)

It's ok as long as you get the one without the fertiliser. It shouldn't really feel damp to touch. It's ok if there is some moisture but the heater will evaporate it and you will know if it's too wet if you start getting condensation on the enclosure walls/doors.
Also, when you're making it, only use about half of the recommended amount of water or it will make something resembling a soup and it will take ages to dry out


----------



## GhamMagsBaird89 (Aug 8, 2012)

thaNKS just curious would putting some slightly damp stuff in be good for her to increse humidity as shes shedding


----------



## leamos (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah what Sax said, but if you've only got the one snake i'd go with kritters krumble, no soaking and drying required, obviously more expensive but with a small click clack or tub, one $15 bag will last absolutely ages


----------



## GhamMagsBaird89 (Aug 8, 2012)

thanks where do u get kritters crumble in MOE, VIC. Currently i got her in a 1.5x1.5x1.5ft encloisure nd have a 2 ft enclosure comming this w/e with a coastal hatchie and as ive only had my licence for 2 weeks now im sure it wont be long before theres more on the way lmao


----------



## Red-Ink (Aug 8, 2012)

Don't like your chances of getting Kritters Crumble in Moe... hard enough to find the stuff here in Melb. If you go to the amazing amazon website they have it on there and I think they ship so if your willing to pay for shipping then that would be the place to go. Either that or Sax's suggestion.


----------



## GhamMagsBaird89 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks guys got some drying infringement of heater now easy to get the coir peat so will stick with it if she likes it otherwise will try that kritters crumble


----------

